# TSW Tips and Tricks



## darksilver1 (17. Mai 2012)

Einige Tips nun für die Release Version. (Update für release 6.8)

Es gibt in TSW einen schönen Raum den man am Anfang betreten kann um verschiedene Waffen und Fähigkeiten zu Testen. Von einigen Videos habe ich gesehen das aus welchen Gründen auch immer einige anscheinend nur eine Waffe mit nehmen und dann in Kingsmouth nur 2 aktive Fähigkeiten haben.

Hierzu, haut einfach ein paar mal auf die Dämonen ein und zack nach ca. 5 sec habt ihr schon mehr Erfahrung die dann ausreicht um sofort eine weitere aktive Fähigkeit zu lernen.

Wenn ihr den Fähigkeiten Rad aufmacht, könnt ihr in den Raum sogar wieder die Fähigkeit verlernen, etwas was später nicht mehr so einfach möglich ist. 

Sobald ihr aus den Raum rausgeht, könnt ihr auch wieder rein und eine weitere Waffe mitnehmen. Ansonsten gibt&#8217;s überall Händler die weitere Waffen verkaufen und fortan könnt ihr aus  Zwei verschiedenen Bereichen aktive Fähigkeiten anwenden. Passive gehen immer auch ohne das man die Waffe/Buch/usw. tragen muß.

Das geht später zu jeden Zeitpunkt wieder. Habt  ihr also später 12 AP Punkte dann geht einfach nach London zurück und ihr könnt in den Raum jederzeit die Fähigkeiten lernen und VERLERNEN. Erst wenn ihr aus den Raum rausgeht sind sie festgelegt. Wer Champions Online kennt, der Raum ist vergleichbar mit den Powerhouse. Ihr könnt zwar überall sofort Fähigkeiten lernen aber ihr legt euch dann immer sofort fest.


Sogar ein Dev schrieb hierzu was http://forums.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=30282



> [...]
> Fighting in TSW
> I've seen some comments that some players play like this: builder+builder+builder+builder+builder+finisher, and then repeat. It is possible to play like that, but it's not necessarily fun, and definitely not efficient. Each builder build a resource for both your weapons. That means that when you have built to 5 you can use two finishers. There are also lots of abilities which will make resource building faster, in different flavors for different weapon types. Keep in mind that already in the base, shotgun and pistols can build resources on multiple targets at the same time. After that it's just to tab+finish+tab+finish etc. Also, remember that all melee weapons start with 5 resources, and that gives a nice burst damage.
> My protip to you: Get 2 weapons and two finishers as quickly as possible. You won't regret it




Es gibt hier hunderte von Fähigkeiten, wer mehr wissen möchte, wie die einzelnen aufeinander aufgebaut sind, sollte diese Graphik von Seki weapon synergy/quicklook anschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Fenster wo man seine Fähigkeiten verteilt gibt es auf der Rechten Seite auch diese schöne Suche. Sobald man sie aufruft kann man dann auch einfach alle auflisten lassen die dann eine bestimmte Kombination haben. Also einfach hindered eingeben und man sieht sehr schön aus welchen Bereichen wie Assault Guns, Hammer usw. sachen auch diese Möglichkeit haben.


Im char Window kann man auch seine Ausrüstung und skills usw speichern und so leicht zwischen den Decks wechseln. Das macht es leicht von range dps mit ne Schrottflinte auf Nahkampf Heilung umzuschalten. Nur ausn Kampf muss man sein.....


*Hotbar*

Es gibt auch hier verschiedene Tränke und andere Booster Items, die einen Heilen können oder z.B. das critical Rating erhöhen. Hierzu muss man nicht immer das Inventar aufmachen, wenn ihr diese schneller erreichen wollt, dann macht folgendes.

Öffnet einmal das Inventar (i) dann drückt oben im Fenster das + Symbol und erstellt eine neue Tasche, zieht nun die Items rüber die ihr schneller erreichen wollt. Drückt nun auf das Schloss Symbol und verschiebt das Fenster dorthin wo es leichter für euch zu erreichen ist. Hiernach schließt einfach wieder das Inventar (i).



*Looting*

Wenn euch das anclicken ermüdet. Drückt einfach einmal v und zack müsst ihr nicht einmal mehr auf das loot Symbol clicken sondern habt die Teile sofort im Imventar.
Wer ein Item im chat Window zeigen möchte, kann dies mit strg+rechts-click auf das Item tun.


*Crafting*

Wenn ihr später über (y) das Tool aufruft um Items auseinander zu nehmen als auch selber herzustellen dann achtet auch drauf das ihr die richtigen Materialien zum passenden Set habt. Sprich habt ihr nur Basis Material und wollt aber was besseres bauen so muss man dieses erst upgraden. 

Hierzu immer 5 nehmen. Habt ihr aber z.B. ein Stack von sagen wir 20 so braucht ihr dies mit shift+left click nicht zu teilen. Nimmt einfach den gesammten Stack und wirft es in das Crafting Fenster und dann drückt unten den Button. Voilà habt ihr das bessere Material und dies kann man öfter machen.  

Was auch noch geht. Wenn man ein stack mit der linken Maustaste rüber ins crafting fenster zieht und weiterhin die Taste gedrückt hält, nun einfach im Fenster zusätzlich die rechte Maustaste drücken und fortan kann man sein Muster für die Items direkt ablegen ohne den Stack aufzuteilen.


*Equipment* 

Es gibt einige Wege zusätzlich zu den Item drops und Quest Belohnung an Ausrüstung zu kommen.
Einmal natürlich durch die Dungeons die recht guten Loot geben.
Dann durch die Lairs, das sind Endgame QL 10 Elite Zonen die man jeweils in jeder Zone findet. Hier kann man durch drops Items bekommen, die es ermöglichen 3 Bosse dort zu rufen. Hinzu kommt dann noch ein Regional Boss pro Meta Zone in Blue Mountain, City of the Sun God, Besieged Farmlands. Die Teile dafür gibt es dann auch nur über die Lairs.
Hinzu kommt dann das man diese Marken ausn PvP gegen Items tauschen kann. Der Verkäufer hierfür ist im Fraktion-Hauptquartier zu finden.

Auch Quest geben Münzen als Belohnungen, die immer gut sind für die Regional Zone. Wer als seine Münzen aus Kingsmouth aufspart kann später sowohl in der nächsten als auch letzten Zone Items kaufen. In Savage Coast gibt&#8217;s Blaue Waffen für 40 Münzen und in Blue Mountain für 50, die haben dann QL 6 und brauchen 5 Skillpunkte. Hinzu müssen sie unbedingt mit Glypen ausgestattet werden.

Zum Vergleich ein Normales QL 5 Hammer hat 175 weapon power; das Seltene aus Inferno ist QL5 und hat 215 wp; für 50 Münzen gibts ein QL6 Hammer mit 235 wp


Die Läden sind in den Zonen zu finden und wer bei Reds nix kaufen möchte, folgt einfach der Straße in die nächste Zone weiter nach Westen zu den Trailer Park.


In der Zweiten Wüsten Zone gibt es einen weiteren Vendor für rare QL 8 items, für diese braucht man die Quest Münzen aus Ägypten.
Diese blaue (rare) items sind besser als QL 10 grüne quest items die man in Transylvania bekommt......


Wer nun in Transylvania ankommt bekommt nur noch QL 9 items mit den Quest Münzen und das auch nicht mehr viel. Die ersten
elite Dungeons haben dann schon rare QL 10 items.


_Endgame:_

Ich möchte hierbei nochmal unbedingt darauf hinweisen das die letzten Bosse in den elite Dungeons zum Teil bessere rare items dropen als die ersten Mini Bosse mit den very rare items in den Nightmare dungeons. Schaut also nicht nur auf die Farbe. 

Je tiefer man ins Dungeon eindringt, desto besser werden die Items. Wer also z.B. Polaris Nightmare macht, wird erst QL 10 very rare items bekommen, dann später QL 10.1 und der letzte Boss dropt dann QL 10.2 items. 

Man bekommt für die Bosse auch extra Marken für die man sich auch Items im HQ kaufen kann.


Man kann auch über PvP & NM Marken items kaufen und diese können dann sogar noch weiter ein upgrade erfahren. Das geht 3 mal für pvp items und 4 mal für pve items.
Das sieht bei einer Waffe dann so aus:

Weapon Power
Venice (PvP)
10.0 Base 398 Weapon Power
10.1 Base 411 Weapon Power
10.2 Base 423 Weapon Power
10.3 Base 434 Weapon Power
10.4 - only (PvE) with weapon upgrade toolkits
Hierfür braucht man dann auch noch extra Glyphen....

Dulfy hat ein super guide: http://dulfy.net/2012/07/18/endgame-gearing-in-tsw/



*Mounts*

Gibt es hier nicht, aber man bekommt durch seinen Faction Rank die Möglichkeit ein sprint upgrade zu kaufen. Es gibt insgesamt 3 Ränge und der letzte kostet 1000000 und bringt 100% speed. Der Verkäufer hierfür ist auch im Fraktion-Hauptquartier zu finden.

Das erste gibt nur ein minimalen Geschwindigkeits upgrade aber sobald man das zweite für 500000 (sollte für faction rank 4 möglich sein) hat, rennt man schon schnell durch die Gegend.
Wer PvP macht, sollte die so schnell es es der Fraktions Rank zulässt kaufen. Hierzu auch die Anmerkung, das Geld kann man durchaus schon in der Zweiten Zone haben, wenn man fleißig alles an Items verkauft.....


*Bugs & Instanzen wechseln*
Es gibt in TSW ein Bug der einige Quest betreffen kann. Hierbei spawnt z.B. ein bestimmtes Objekt nicht wie die Urne für "The Black House" oder ein Hinterhalt findet nichtstatt. Einige können durchaus alle Quest erledigen ohne jeweils diesen Fehler zu erleben.
Am einfachsten ist es dann die Instanz zu wechseln wo diese Quest möglich ist. Hierzu sollte man mit shift+f9 erst mal feststellen in welcher man sich befindet.
Nun einfach jemanden bitten einen in die Gruppe einzuladen oder über das Argartha Portal bzw ausloggen und wieder einloggen versuchen die Instanz zu wechseln.
Hiervon sind bislang in 4 Zonen 5 Quest betroffen wo es mal harken könnte.



Sprinten wurde geändert und geht nun mit (x). 
Das tutorial kann man leicht abbrechen, in der U-Bahn einfach umdrehen und die Treppe hochgehen und raus geht es. 

Wer als Illumanti startet hat noch eine Hintertür die ganz bequem zu den Agatha Portal führt. Schaut euch in der Garage einmal um.


In Kingsmouth selber, sollte man sich von der Idee der Quest Hubs alla WoW verabschieden. Ja im Sheriffs-Büro und auf und drum stehen Händler und verschiedene Questgeber aber eigentlich sollte man sich treiben lassen, weil überall wo man hin geht lauern schon weitere Quest die einen auf andere Pfade Führen und manche davon sind viel schwerer. 

Es gibt hier dieses Yokai's guide was einen die verschiedene Symbol erklärt. 




> [...]
> There are three "activity mission" types: red (action), yellow (sabotage), and green (investigation), you can have only one activity mission in your queue at one time. These are typically given only by NPCs, and most (all) such NPCs are marked on your map.
> 
> There are also "item mission" types, which are a grayish green with stripes along the bottom. You can have up to three of these in your queue at any one time. These do not appear on the map, and they can be anywhere in the environment. You might want to mark them with a map marker when you find them, in case you want to repeat them again later.
> ...



Die Übersicht der Quest wurde auf der Rechten Seite festgelegt und ist dadurch einfach zu sehen, man muss aber weiterhin zum Questgeber zurück gehen,
wenn man eine Quest pausiert hat und sie weiter machen möchte.
Einige Quest wurden für diese Beta abgeschaltet, wie z.B. Black laptop


> Ragnar: This is for an investigation mission that has been disabled for the Beta. We wouldn't want to spoil ALL the content before launch!



Auch kleine Sachen zählen. Es kommt öfter vor das man sehr genau hinsehen muss, was man bei einer Quest machen muss. 

Du suchst ein Illuminati Zeichen oder ein Zahlen Code, hm vielleicht sind nicht alle Graffiti Schmierereien.
Es gibt nicht nur einfache Fallen wie anno dazumal, sondern auch diese fiesere modernen Sachen wie Kameras und Booby traps mit C4 die nun ja, einen ganzen Raum in die Luft jagen können, verhalte dich wie ein Dieb in der Nacht und Du wirst länger leben. Auch Raben landen und man findest sie leichter am Boden.
Ein Eingang, kann auch ein Ausgang sein. Wer Brotkrümeln folgt, sollte sich nicht wundern wenn dieses ein Böses Ende hat. Wer mit Geistern sprechen will, sollte dies auch mal als Geist versuchen.
Folgt Zombieland Regel #2 oder tragt die Konsequenzen. Es gibt viele Sachen, die einen den einen oder anderen Tip geben, von Computern die man benutzen kann, bis hin zu Gemälden die nicht so Richtig passen, also Augen aufhalten. 


*The Savage Coast*

Das Agartha Portal dort muss freigeschaltet werden. Es gibt eine Quest beim Kindergarten die einen am Ende zum Eingang führt. Wer nicht warten kann, sollte mal unter Brücken schauen....

Ausrüstung. Es gibt hier diverse Quest die einen Einzelt Waffen als Belohnung geben. Man kann natürlich auch einfach die Quest-Münzen nehmen die man sich in Kingsmouth erspielt hat und kauft sich im Geschäft weit am Ende der Straße einfach gegen 40 coins eine Waffe, für die man 4 Skillpunkte benötigt.
Gute items gibt es in den Dungeons. Das Zweite findet man leicht im ersten Hotel.

Quest

Es gibt hier auch wieder verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Einige Sachen sind gegenüber Kingsmouth neu. Wer etwas zusammenbauen muss, sollte sich erinnern das es dieses assembly window (y) gibt wo man normalerweise sein crafting macht.
Wer spucken muss, sollte sich erinnern das es emotes wie /spit gibt.
Manchmal ist es besser die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und den Kampf auszuweichen. Rennt im Kreise wie ein Karussell so schnell wie es geht und lasst die Drecksarbeit doch von anderen oder etwas anderen erledigen.....erinnert euch an Lektion in Kingmouth mit den Benzinkanister.
Manche Rätsel in den Büchern fangen mit der ersten Zeile an, auch wenn der Text anders formatiert ist. 
Wenn man etwas nicht manipulieren kann, sollte man vielleicht einfach testen ob man es nicht einfach zerstören kann.

Schlafende Hunde sollte man nicht wecken, ansonsten gilt der Satz, man muss nicht schneller sein als der Löwe, sondern nur schneller sein als seine Freunde.............


*Blue Mountain*

Das Argartha Portal 



Spoiler



findet man auch hier unter einer Brücke. Nördlich von Wabanaki Trailer Park




Der mobs werden etwas stärker und man sollte wirklich drauf achten das man ausweicht wenn sie ihre speziellen Fähigkeiten benutzen. Hierzu sollte man
auf die Buffs von den Mobs achten. Einige bekommen solche buffs z.B. die wenn man sie verlangsamt dazu führt das sie 50% weniger Schaden bekommen. 
Andere bekommen z.Z. ein enrage buff (50% mehr Schaden) wenn man sie in einer bestimmten Zeit debufft (z.B. durch hammer, shotgun skill-30% weniger Schaden)


FPS Anzeige geht mit strg+alt+f 
Latenz Anzeige /setoption latency_window 1

Macro Fenster /option chat_macro_window true
Dort kann man z.B. eins erstellen um sein deck zu wechseln über /gearmanager use Name (/gearmanager list für eine Übersicht)
Das ganze gibt es später noch ausführlicher, es kommt hierzu auch noch dev blog post.

*GUI Modding:*

Wer curse von WoW oder Rift kennt, die haben jetzt auch addons für TSW.
http://www.curse.com/tsw-mods/tsw es gibt auch noch eine weitere mit http://www.secretui.com


Empfehlen kann ich: http://www.curse.com/tsw-mods/tsw/eth-buff-bars als auch: http://www.curse.com/tsw-mods/tsw/castbar-relocator 
Beide sind sehr gut um die Übersicht von Buffs als auch von der castbar zu erhalten, nicht nur in Nightmare dungeons zu gebrauchen.

Wer keine Lust mehr hat darauf zu warten das Funcom bestimmte patch, wie mit den Tradepost(auction house).
Sollte unbedingt Bazaar benutzen: http://www.secretui.com/downloads/fileinfo.php?id=51
Ebenso der gearmanager, keine Lust mehr auf bugs: http://www.curse.com/tsw-mods/tsw/deck-manager



Mehr Infos haben will: http://apidocs.thesecretsandbox.com/index/General.html




DPS Tools ala combat tracker. Das bekannte ACT geht auch hier http://advancedcombattracker.com/  benutzt einfach das Modul von AoC.


*Anmerkung Ich spiele zwar auf den Deutschen Server aber bei mir ist alles weiterhin auf Englisch eingestellt, sollten sich die chat Befehle unterscheiden
(ja das tun sie), die Befehlen beziehen sich immer auf den english client.  Wenn also /spit nicht geht versucht /spucken.


----------



## Derulu (17. Mai 2012)

Netter Guide, danke

Achja, für's Erste: "Sticky"


----------



## darksilver1 (16. Juni 2012)

Noch ein paar links. (update 6.8)

Deckbuilder http://thesecretsandbox.com/DeckBuilder/ Diese Version gibt es für alle TSW Sprachen. Also alle Fähigkeiten stehen auch im Deutschen zu Verfügung.
Ansonsten kann ich auch noch http://www.tsw-builder.com/#00vp empfehlen.

Crafting mit allen Teilen: http://pastebin.com/V5SBC78p

Als Anmerkung bei der Liste oben fehlt noch ein Teil für ein Gadget. Dieses Apparat ermöglicht es einen tools zu erstellen die einen kurzfristige Buffs geben, sie werden auch nicht verbraucht und verfügen über einen cooldown.
Das Muster ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Upgrades haben diese stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann alle möglichen Sachen kombinieren. Schaut einfach was ihr bauen könnt.
Stimulant & Kickback haben jeweils eigene cd timer und man kann sie zusammen benutzen aber nur jeweils eins aus der eigene Kategorie.
Es gibt hier noch ein guide: http://crygaia.com/raithwoods-crafting-guide-release-version

Ein weiteres game guide ist dieses hier http://yokaiblog.wikidot.com/guides:build-mechanics
Dort werden die Talismane erklärt und welche Auswirkungen sie haben. Außerdem gibt es etliches an weiteren Infos über decks usw...

Maps Kingsmouth/Savage Coast (beta) http://social-top.com/community/index.php?pages/The_Secret_World_Online_Maps/

Signet (QL 10 Items) Liste und wo man sie bekommen kann: https://sites.google.com/site/tswnotes/signet


Hier kann man die Kleidung sehen von den Decks. Die Sachen sind "multislot", das heißt man kann sie nicht mit anderen Kleidungsstücken mixen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von http://forums.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?p=884824


Wer sehen möchte wie die Kleindung ingame aussieht, sollte sich diese Bilder mal anschauen:

Illuminati Decks http://imgur.com/a/9Xnp9#0

Templar Decks http://imgur.com/a/Zzq2H#0

Dragon Decks http://imgur.com/a/RhVi7#0


GDC Video von den devs über das crafting.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJCrP9QpiyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer noch hilfe braucht für einige Quest:

The Vision





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0o5VtY_DpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kingsmouth Code





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cEgwbWZUXW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Something Wicked (Die Raben sollten fliegen, ansonsten bug)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42MQIdjJoTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Dead Air (Morse Code, Wer noch die Nummer sucht, die Quest hat ein Bug. Am Turm steht die Nummer)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZeukpFLilE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



715, 540. Straße von Flughafen und dann einmal abbiegen zur Senke.....




Win Win

Die ersten 2 sollten leicht zu lösen sein.
Wer Probleme beim 3 hat,


Spoiler



sollte dies hier benutzen zum umrechnen: http://www.matheboard.de/zahlen_systeme_umrechnen.php
Am einfachsten ist es wieder Dezimal Zahlen zu benutzen, für die Lösung sollte man dann wieder Binär eingeben.


Spoiler



^3 sollte helfen.....






Wer denkt das 3 schwer war, hat 4 noch nicht gesehen.



Spoiler



Fand ich auch nicht leicht. Die jeweiligen Zahlen die vorangehen haben was mit den nächsten zu tun. 


Spoiler



Ja es ist so offensichtlich. 21......






*Scorched desert*

Angel & Demons

Das Computer Passwort,


Spoiler



findet man in diesen Gedicht. http://www.online-literature.com/poe/32/
oder http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/buch/2271/3

Wer es nicht findet:


Spoiler



305))






Der Ton, ich muss sagen ich habe etwas gecheated, ich habe mit fraps das Video aufgenommen, so das ich die Töne öfter hören konnte.



Spoiler



Jede Zahl kommt nur einmal vor.


Spoiler



Es gibt keine 1 und die Töne liegen alle dicht beinander und der Ton fängt klein an und hört hoch auf....






The Burning Bush



Spoiler



Einfach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zehn_Plagen schauen.
Die Hebräischen Zeichen für die Quest stehen alle dort.



The Big Terrible Picture



Spoiler



Part 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYfmt5KRGfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Virgula Divina



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOVJY1Ho3Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Mittlerweile gibt es etliche guides (walkthrough) über die TSW quest. 
Sehr gut ist die hier http://dulfy.net/ Dort gibts auch Infos über nightmare dungeons usw.

Dann gibts noch diese hier http://tswguides.blogspot.de/ & http://unfair.co/


----------



## darksilver1 (19. Juni 2012)

Wer keine Zeit gefunden hat in die Dungeons reinzuschauen oder wissen möchte wieso es immer bei den Inferno Endboss zum wipe gekommen ist, sollte sich die Videos anschauen.


Polaris Dungeon (Teil 3, big spoiler Warnung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUE3ph3KrY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1vkx_pwYAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUvBXD9rJqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Ankh (Dungeon 4 in Scorched Desert)

Guide für die Bosse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ms84gnT95Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## darksilver1 (19. Juni 2012)

Hell/Inferno

Teil (Teil 6, big spoiler Warnung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_NnuhqadYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm2V5yeGbJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkfUuCxU-lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66osBP9i_tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tzp5g0sYI78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbJ7AAq9u48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




The Darkness War (Dungeon Nr. 3 Blue Mountain)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TS_e1WO5Kpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sethek (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt, in der headstart-Version, mag es mir nicht so recht gelingen, mehr als eine Anfangswaffe aus dem Trainingsraum mitzunehmen. Wurde das geändert oder bin ich einfach zu dröge?


----------



## darksilver1 (1. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Jetzt, in der headstart-Version, mag es mir nicht so recht gelingen, mehr als eine Anfangswaffe aus dem Trainingsraum mitzunehmen. Wurde das geändert oder bin ich einfach zu dröge?



Nein, geht immer noch. Hast Du kurz vorher mal deinen Questgeber angesprochen und dich erst dann wieder umgedreht und bist wieder in den Raum rein?


----------



## sympathisant (20. August 2012)

hab mir den key sonntag nacht online bestellt. ;-)

ich hab mir nun mit dem ersten char (ohne zu wissen wie der mal enden soll) ne klinge geholt und hatte zwei angriffe unten in der leiste. soweit schick. 

hab mir dann noch das teil für chaos-magie geholt und weiss nicht wo ich die angriffe dafür finde. jemand ne idee?


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab mir den key sonntag nacht online bestellt. ;-)
> 
> ich hab mir nun mit dem ersten char (ohne zu wissen wie der mal enden soll) ne klinge geholt und hatte zwei angriffe unten in der leiste. soweit schick.
> 
> hab mir dann noch das teil für chaos-magie geholt und weiss nicht wo ich die angriffe dafür finde. jemand ne idee?



Tastaturkürzel hab ich grade vergessen...links oben unter "Menü" den Punkt "Kräfterad" anklicken...du musst allerdings erst "Animapunkte" (AP) in die "Fertigkeiten" der Chaosmagie setzen um Angriffe zu erhalten. Lediglich die ersten 2 Talente der im "Trainingsraum" als "Erstwaffe" gewählten "Waffe" sind gratis, ab sofort kostet alles Animapunkte


----------



## sympathisant (20. August 2012)

oke. danke dir. dann werd ich nachher mal ein paar AP suchen. :-)))


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. danke dir. dann werd ich nachher mal ein paar AP suchen. :-)))



Zwei müsstests du bereits im Trainingsraum erhalten haben (nachdem du deine erste Waffe gewählt hast)


----------



## sympathisant (20. August 2012)

jepp. dafür hab ich dann gleich meine klingenfertigkeiten verbessert.

gibt es denn waffen-kombinationen, die besser zueinander passen als andere? also gibt es sinnvolle und unsinnige kombinationen?

nicht dass man sich was aussucht und irgendwann mal feststellt, dass man ja mächtig daneben gegriffen hat?


----------

